# decalgirl w&b fleur screensaver for K3



## Karinfhd (Oct 11, 2010)

I have tried to search the forum for this particular screensaver but I haven't found it.  I looked at 911jason's photobuckets and didn't see it there either.  Has anyone done this particular screensaver.  I want to get it on my screen before I put on the skin.  Any help would be appreciated.  I have enjoyed learning all about my kindle from you all.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here you go... let me know how this works.



If you don't like the way this one looks on your Kindle, go into my DecalGirl folder and try one of the other two images (I think this is the best one, though). I applied different filters to try and clean up the image. I also had to add the top left gray piece since it was part of the speaker cutout on the back of the K3 which is where I got the image from. If it doesn't line up right, let me know where it's off and I will try again.


----------



## Karinfhd (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you, I was hoping you would see it and help me.  You do great work.  I appreciate your time.  I should receive my decal soon.  So I will let you know.


----------

